# Nansemond River / Catfish



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't see this area brought up often, but was thinking about trying a spot close to the old TCC campus early next week. Does that area or Bennet's Creek still hold fish during the winter?


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I've never tried Bennett's during the winter, but two years ago a man told me he caught over 20 puppy drum at the Bennett's Creek Park. I might try the Denbigh Pier for some blue cats this week.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I wondering the same about cats in Jones Creek. Never tried Bennett's Creek or Nansemond this early.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

..


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

iv been catching them up to 15lbs in the back of the Nansemond by downtown Suffolk pretty consistently


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

I stopped by Denbigh pier today on my way to work (just because I need to stare at water). One lonely guy there. He said, "You have caught as much fish as I have today." I know in the past I have caught a few in late Feb. Might be just a tad too cold for them to come out of their holes.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

striperswiper,
What are you using for bait for cats? We had pretty good luck last year with squid of all things at Bennett's Creek. Might try the Nansemond if it warms up one of these days...not familiar with downtown Suffolk.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

I use shad primarily but iv done great with small chunks of eel too. caught some nize channels last night and a few blues up to 10lbs by the Hilton in Suffolk


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Never knew there was a place to fish the Nansemond in downtown Suffolk. Might have to give it a go this week.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

its all pretty much private land good luck I fish from a kayak


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

Fish'n Phil said:


> striperswiper,
> What are you using for bait for cats? We had pretty good luck last year with squid of all things at Bennett's Creek. Might try the Nansemond if it warms up one of these days...not familiar with downtown Suffolk.


I like to use eels (dead, cut in chunks big enough to cover the hook), shrimp, finger mullet, and sometimes nightcrawlers. Hoping to get out there today.

Forgot about Chuckatuck Creek. I know that holds catfish and trout.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Bennett's creek holds cats . If anything that where I would go might find some catch and release schoolies in there as well. . Mostly muddy bottom which stays warmer longer then sand etc....has some nice deep holes in there as well. They did put alot if oysters beds in there so wouldn't surprise me if trout are around.


----------

